# Shrimp and Grits Questions



## giggler (May 26, 2011)

I've searched, and the recipes differ..

1. Grits.. I have stone ground yellow corn that I use for Polenta.. will that work OK, or do I need the white Hominey kind? The only white they had at the store was Quaker Quick Grits but didn't that look as good..

do I need to add milk and/ or butter?

2. Shrimp... I have some nice Gulf Shrimp...but how do I cook them?

Boil them like for a Shrimp Cocktail... or Sautee in Garlic Butter... or BBQ sauce... then just pour them over the Grits?

Thanks, Y'all, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Zhizara (May 26, 2011)

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...66-LGOK7A&sig2=CiZhuNWGv7CyrIBWKyZIcg&cad=rja

Here's a link from Bobby Flay's throwdown for shrimp & grits.

Your stone ground corn is perfect.


----------



## dcSaute (May 26, 2011)

grits, water, butter, salt.  that's it - it works.  yellow /white/purple/green/pink, nadda problem.  cook it up, thin with water as needed.

>>how to cook shrimp
okay, baffling a bit at TX, but...

for shrimp&grits
(peel)
apply heat - about 10 minutes or less
once the grits are done & adjusted for consistency - toss in the shrimp.
not long, they're done.

oh, overcooked shrimp make good pin-pong balls.  not so much good eats tho.

steam up some fresh asparagus - good side/veggie for shrimp & grits.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 26, 2011)

Cook the Grits per package instructions...Personally I don't care for the "Cheese Grits" ~ Look for a good 'sauce'/gravy recipe....Once it's to your taste/liking...Add the shrimp to the sauce being careful not to over cook. Serve the sauce and Shrimp over the Grits....

Enjoy!


----------



## blissful (May 27, 2011)

They have a shrimp and grits festival and contest yearly.
Here is a link to a recipe.
Jekyll Island Club Hotel's Shrimp and Grits Recipe | Facebook


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2011)

This is more about grits...is the cornmeal white? (I can't get grits here and the only ones I saw in MN when I was there were the quick cooking kind). I love grits with butter as a side with breakfast...


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 28, 2011)

Yellow, White does not matter...to me. ~~ While I personally prefer stone ground grits...the Quick (Hominy) Grits work just fine!! ~~ Avoid "Instant" grits!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks Uncle Bob. I'm heading to CT in June/July for a few days. Maybe I will be able to find some there...


----------



## 4meandthem (May 28, 2011)

I can only think of one shrimp and grits question...............Can I have some more?


----------

